# Spinning Wing Decoys



## hardwaterfanatic (Oct 5, 2008)

This may seem like an odd question but how does everyone pack/haul their spinning wing decoys? I've purchased a few this year and am looking for ideas to keep them in good shape.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have a couple of little nylon bags from Target that I use


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

I just use a regular backpack and put two baby mojos in it along with the chargers, remotes, etc.

This would probably work better...

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/deco ... -pack.html


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

When I still owned some I would carry them in the mojo bags that are made for mojos. But I no longer use them because everyone has one or more I use things to make water movement now and my kill rate has incresed. My two cents


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I love my baby mojos. Made by Mojo.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have 3 battery and 2 wind mojos and I keep them in a plastic storage box with the miscellaneous hunting stuff...game straps, batteries, charger, etc..


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I carry my 4 spinners in a 6 slot duck bag. I put the wings and batteries in the extra slots.


----------

